# More ... > Exchange and mart >  5 Frame Nucs and National Hives for Sale - Tayside Region

## Wendy

5 and 6 frame nucs for sale - £25 per frame - Supplied to and recommended by the Tayside Beekeepers Association.

National Hives - 1 metal vented roof, 1 crown board with 2 Porter bee escapes, 1 mesh floor with sliding drawer, I entrance block with wasp excluder, 1 stand with landing board, 2 supers, 2 brood boxes.  Peripherals like the stand are made from reclaimed timber and all the other components are made from lighter, red pine.  They come ready painted in traditional white or a more camouflaged brown (for areas more highly visible to thieves) or unpainted for those that fancy another decorating with colour of their choice.  They are fully constructed, in stock and delivered - £170.  

For more information or to reserve bees and/or hives drop me an email on wjackson@claverhouse.co.uk or give Wendy a ring on 07951 557979.

----------


## gavin

Do they have old queens or young queens?   :Wink: 

And ... what is that Tayside Beekeepers Association you are on about?!  Some sort of Peoples Front of Judea splinter-group I haven't heard about?!

----------


## AlexJ

Wendy/Gavin,

Given the recent outbreaks of European Foulbrood in Fife and Tayside and now American Foulbrood near to Ballinluig should there be some discussion/verification of the status of bee health between Associations prior to movement outwith county boundaries?

For info - https://secure.fera.defra.gov.uk/bee...s/news.cfm#108 refers to the most recent AFB outbreak reported by SASA.

Alex

----------


## gavin

Hi Alex

The last SBA Diseases Convener - as one of his last acts in post - recommended that beekeepers did not take colonies out of Tayside in 2011, in keeping with the voluntary agreement with the Bee Farmers, a couple of whom had a traditional market selling across Scotland.  The couple of EFB cases in Fife don't really change that as my guess is that they were very light cases with previous links to Tayside.

As I understand it Wendy is in agreement with that and would not sell to folk intending on taking bees outside Tayside.

Gavin

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi ,

I have checked these bees myself only a couple of weeks ago and they were all doing well

----------


## gavin

The 'recommended by' is, I suppose, accurate as I've pointed a couple of people Wendy's way.  Don't expect anything Amm-like though, and bear in mind that on average they seem swarmier than some other stocks.  There is all kinds of genetics in there.  Of course, the East of Scotland Beekeepers are setting up breeding and queen raising from selected stocks (including one from Wendy), so you could always come to us later for a queen!

As for disease, Wendy's bees, the source of these bees, and the stocks I got from her last year and this have all been free of foulbrood.  But foulbrood is in the general area so please don't take them outside Tayside.

----------


## Wendy

For those of you not in on our 'old queens' joke, yes, all of our queens are this years. Oh and pardon me, East of Scotland Beekeepers Association!!

----------


## Wendy

As Gavin pointed out, none on our bees will be sold outside the Tayside region or to anyone planning to move them outside the area.  

Regarding bee health, I did request an inspection from the bee inspectors earlier this year prior to any sales but unfortunately at the moment in Scotland they will only carry out inspections where disease is suspected.  Luckily Gavin – who I believe is the diseases expert for the East of Scotland Bee Keepers Association - is very familiar with our bees.

----------


## Wendy

> The 'recommended by' is, I suppose, accurate as I've pointed a couple of people Wendy's way.  Don't expect anything Amm-like though, and bear in mind that on average they seem swarmier than some other stocks.  There is all kinds of genetics in there.  Of course, the East of Scotland Beekeepers are setting up breeding and queen raising from selected stocks (including one from Wendy), so you could always come to us later for a queen!
> 
> As for disease, Wendy's bees, the source of these bees, and the stocks I got from her last year and this have all been free of foulbrood.  But foulbrood is in the general area so please don't take them outside Tayside.


 

Our bees are hybrid bees, they build up early in the spring for those wanting to put them on the rape and over winter well.  Swarmier than some other stocks?  This year so far I have had little in the way of swarming with the correct swarm control measures in place so I suppose it’s all down to how they are managed.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

"Of course, the East of Scotland Beekeepers are setting up breeding and queen raising from selected stocks (including one from Wendy), so you could always come to us later for a queen"

Presumably an AMM queen Gavin ??
How much later should we wait before coming to you for one 2 or 3 years

The bees in question are selected stock selected for temperament and ease of handling

Cheek  :Smile:

----------

